# Sponser a Child



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone , hope everyone is well God willing,

I thought I would make a post about sponsering a child. We all love children - thats why we are all on FF after all! 

Sponsering a child is something me and my DH have been doing for a year now and with the whole TTC business I have to say it is something that has really helped me - it makes me feel happy to know I am doing something 'motherly' even though I am not yet a mother, and helping a child to have a bit of a better life.

You can sponser a child from about £20 - £30 a month ( depending on what country they are in) and through WorldVision or ActionAid. I think Red Cross do it too and we use Islamic Relief. Just google any of them of your choice.

In Islam, and Im sure also in Christianity I think too, there is of course a lot of emphasis on charity works and helping children, especially Orphans. 

God willing we can help to make a little child's life a bit easier, give them a bit of hope and light in hard times for them. I dont personally believe its something we should talk about too much ( the charity work we do) for fear of detracting from the cause - of doing it for the sake of God and for the recipient, however if we dont tell each other about these things, we can't recommend or encourage them to others.

I dont know anyway how everyone feels about doing that - its a personal decision. I just feel with the problems we are having trying to have our own child, it helps to know me to do something like this and I thought it might help others too.

All in my prayers,

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello  

I sponsor a little boy fron Zambia - thats through World Vision.

Emma x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Emma

thats really good - do you find it helps you too? I love getting their updates and pictures. We sponser a little boy in Iraq  - he will be 1 year old in April


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We sponsor an 8 year old girl from Brazil.  We pay about 18 pounds per month and sponsor though Compassion ( a Christian charity).  We get drawings from her and letters and have sponsored her for 4 years.  Unfortunately we aren't very good at writing to her.  Must try harder!

Bx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

we sponcer a little girl in equador through compassion also, its good for the boys to see we have another one we care for in another part of the world and I hope as they get older they will write to her themselves! I love to send letters and paper items such as stickers/bookmarks etc.

Ruth


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

It is an amazing feeling to know that the little money we send can do so much. We sponsor a little girl in Iraq whos father was killed a few years ago. 
Breaks your heart what some children in the world go through but still they smile..


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all

We have sponsored a little boy in Cambodia for the past 5 years thru World vision.  When we started his health reports were poor and he was underweight now he is doing really well.

Siobhan x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I sponsor a little boy through World Vision but I never get any details about him. I had one photo when I very first started it, and I get a brief letter to thank me when I send anything. I was hoping for more pictures and updates to be honest  .

Still very pleased to do it though


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I used to sponsor a little girl through World Vision but once she got too old they found this little boy from Ghana called Andrews who I've been sponsoring for the last few years :-

I had to send off his birthday card last week and it said you could put a small gift in so  I decided to buy him some stickers.  It was only after I posted it that I re-read the ltter and realised he was 14!  Bet he thrilled with his stickers


----------

